# Going on final exit from Saudi and on Employment Visa to Dubai



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Anyone has had a similar experience, or know where should I ask if it is possible to leave saudi on Final exit, and go directly to Dubai (via air) on an employment visa (only a scanned copy, not stamped on passport)?:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


Thanks.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

If your visa has not been stamped in your passport yet, I assume that you have received a scanned copy of the residence entrance visa - is that correct?

If so, you should be able to board the flight from Saudi by showing the scanned copy; you would then collect the original on arrival in Dubai and use this to enter the country. However, some airlines require a copy of the visa beforehand in order to give "OK to board" status. Check with the airline at least a couple of days in advance or you could have problems at the aiport. 

Once you have entered on your residence permit you will have a medical before having your residence visa is stamped in your passport.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

katiepotato said:


> If your visa has not been stamped in your passport yet, I assume that you have received a scanned copy of the residence entrance visa - is that correct?
> 
> If so, you should be able to board the flight from Saudi by showing the scanned copy; you would then collect the original on arrival in Dubai and use this to enter the country. However, some airlines require a copy of the visa beforehand in order to give "OK to board" status. Check with the airline at least a couple of days in advance or you could have problems at the aiport.
> 
> ...


KatiePotato thanks! That has been very informative, calling the airline beforehand bit may be a lifesaver Thanks a lot. Will sure do so.


----------

